# Problème micro avec mon casque Razer Kraken 7.1 :(



## Yopauchocolat (22 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens vers vous aujourd'hui car je suis totalement désespérée , en effet mon micro de mon casque Razer Kraken 7.1 ne fonctionne plus.
Je m'en suis rendue compte en me rendant sur Skype aujourd'hui, la personne avec qui j'étais en appel ne m'entendait pas (par contre moi je l'entendais avec la sortie audio de mon casque) . Cependant , à ma connaissance , rien n'a pu induire le non-fonctionnement de mon micro puisqu'il est toujours à sa place ( sur mon bureau ) , je prends bien soin de demêller les files , je ne l'ai jamais fait tomber et aucun liquide ou autre a été versé dessus . J'ai alors fais des test pour savoir si mon micro fonctionnait sur d'autres logiciels : TeamSpeak, Garageband et sur le site https://www.onlinemictest.com/ , mais toujours rien.
En somme, mon ordinateur ( Macbook pro fin 2013 , Version 10.11.6 OS X El Capitan ) reconnait mon casque lorsque je le branche (l'audio sort sans problème) , il me propose aussi le micro (de mon casque) en option et lorsque je choisis celle-ci je vois qu'il ne détecte aucun son d'entrée.
J'ai désinstaller et réinstaller le Razer Synapse plusieurs fois en n'oubliant pas de faire les dernières mises à jour (et aussi modifier les options) : toujours rien.
Je me suis alors dis que le problème pouvait venir de mon ordinateur et non pas de mon casque , je l'ai alors testé sur une autre plateforme (ps4) = toujours rien.

Cela m'importe beaucoup parce que j'ai acheté mon casque en août dernier, c'est dommage de mettre un prix aussi élevé (100€) pour enfin se rendre compte que le produit ne dure que 9 mois... (J'avais acheté un autre casque, le même modèle avant celui-ci que j'avais acheté en novembre 2015 et qui ne fonctionne plus depuis peu). D'autant plus quand on en prend très soin..
Merci de bien vouloir m'aider je vous en serais très reconnaissante.

Yopauchocolat.


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2017)

Yopauchocolat a dit:


> Je me suis alors dis que le problème pouvait venir de mon ordinateur et non pas de mon casque , je l'ai alors testé sur une autre plateforme (ps4) = toujours rien.


Donc, tu as testé sur ta PS4 et ton casque ne fonctionne pas non plus ?



Yopauchocolat a dit:


> c'est dommage de mettre un prix aussi élevé (100€) pour enfin se rendre compte que le produit ne dure que 9 mois...


Si ton casque ne fonctionne pas sur d'autres matériels, il faut te retourner vers le constructeur et faire jouer la garantie vu que personne ici ne pourra rien pour toi.

Sinon, par curiosité, tu as essayé dans une session Invité et constater le même problème ?


----------

